# RR: 35. Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Janowitz, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1973)










2.	Schwarzkopf, Szell (cond.), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1965)










3.	Della Casa, Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1953)










4.	Norman, Masur (cond.), Leipzig Gwendhaus Orchestra	(1982)










5.	Popp, Tennstedt (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1981)










6.	Schwarzkopf, Ackermann (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1953)










7.	Jurinac, Busch (cond.), Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra	(1951)










8.	Flagstad, Furtwängler (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1950)










9.	Auger, Previn (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1988)










10.	Fleming, Eschenbach (cond.), Houston Symphony Orchestra	(1995)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Janowitz, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1973)
2.	Schwarzkopf, Szell (cond.), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1965)
3.	Della Casa, Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1953)
4.	Norman, Masur (cond.), Leipzig Gwendhaus Orchestra	(1982)
5.	Popp, Tennstedt (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1981)
6.	Schwarzkopf, Ackermann (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1953)
7.	Jurinac, Busch (cond.), Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra	(1951)
8.	Flagstad, Furtwängler (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1950)
9.	Auger, Previn (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1988)
10.	Fleming, Eschenbach (cond.), Houston Symphony Orchestra	(1995)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

